# Selling a Razr MAXX w/cracked screen?



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

I dropped my MAXX about a month ago and spider cracked the screen. I recently picked up an S3 and am now wondering what to do with my RAZR. I've posted on craiglist a few times with no luck. Any advice on how I could go about selling it or fixing it?


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Battery worth more then phone. You could try selling that way


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

How much?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

BigCrisco39 said:


> How much?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Not sure how much. I posted on craiglist $150 OBO but am willing to negotiate.


----------



## tbis (Aug 7, 2012)

EBay

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------

